# Frosteez... Harmful or nah?



## OPium46 (15/8/17)

Hey guys... 

So I purchased a bottle of Frosteez from a local vendor in CPT. Loving the flavour and all but after a few days my wick starts looking... Urrrggh. 

Wanna know if you guys think I should stay away from the stuff or if this is normal.







Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (15/8/17)

OPium46 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> So I purchased a bottle of Frosteez from a local vendor in CPT. Loving the flavour and all but after a few days my wick starts looking... Urrrggh.
> 
> ...



Completely normal! Nothing to worry about. A few days is a good run!

Majority of the sweet international juices destroy wick and coil in a day. Frosteez holds up well in my opinion.

Keep vaping away  Dry burn, fresh wick and you're good to go again! 

@PutRid

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (15/8/17)

My wick also gets dark when using Frosteez. I would think this is the result of flavours they use and not cause for concern

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Apollo (15/8/17)

OPium46 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> So I purchased a bottle of Frosteez from a local vendor in CPT. Loving the flavour and all but after a few days my wick starts looking... Urrrggh.
> 
> ...


Don't Worry about it, Frosteez is a really sweet juice, they tend to do that. You don't even want to see what Beard Vape #24 can do to a coil and wick in a day or two.

you're good


----------



## Stosta (15/8/17)

Definitely nothing to worry about @OPium46 !

I have some juices that turn my cotton into what looks like biltong in a few days, so this stuff still looks fresh!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (15/8/17)

No no, must be bad juice, send the bottle to me and I'll vape it....errr I mean throw it away for you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## PutRid (15/8/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Completely normal! Nothing to worry about. A few days is a good run!
> 
> Majority of the sweet international juices destroy wick and coil in a day. Frosteez holds up well in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Yiannaki 

@OPium46 It is completely normal as Yiannaki mentioned. 
Maybe try using a different wire type or variation, I have personally found that the chinese wire brands (ie: Demon killer etc) tend to gunk up faster than straight kanthal, Nichrome, and pre-built coils from our local wire guys. 

None the less there is nothing to worry about, Happy vaping and thanks for your support!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## OPium46 (15/8/17)

PutRid said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki
> 
> @OPium46 It is completely normal as Yiannaki mentioned.
> Maybe try using a different wire type or variation, I have personally found that the chinese wire brands (ie: Demon killer etc) tend to gunk up faster than straight kanthal, Nichrome, and pre-built coils from our local wire guys.
> ...


Awesome news! Thanks for the responses guys. Much appreciated. 

I was a tad worried cause I'm really enjoying the juice  



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/8/17)

As mentioned, that's sugar. Sort of, anyway. Bad for your coils, but fine for your lungs 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/8/17)

OPium46 said:


> Awesome news! Thanks for the responses guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> I was a tad worried cause I'm really enjoying the juice
> 
> ...



Don't worry @OPium46 

If that's what your wick looks like after a "few days" then its very civilised actually. 
A bit like a butler in a suit, with a ruffled tie.

Wait till you see my wick after a few days with Blackbird - never gets that far actually - but it would look like vultures eating a carcass... lol, ok, not quite but way more shredded and horrible looking than your pic!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (15/8/17)

Silver said:


> Don't worry @OPium46
> 
> If that's what your wick looks like after a "few days" then its very civilised actually.
> A bit like a butler in a suit, with a ruffled tie.
> ...



So true 

I was just going to bring up NETs (naturally extracted tobacco) Those vultures start flying by the end of the first days vape lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (15/8/17)

Sweeteners do that to coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (15/8/17)

I have ni80 dual 7 wrap and do not get the issue 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (15/8/17)

Nothing to worry about, manufacturers add loads of sweetener to their juices to make a meh juice taste better. That's why a lot of ppl prefer diy juice, you taste the flavours better as they're not saturated in sucralose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (15/8/17)

OPium46 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> So I purchased a bottle of Frosteez from a local vendor in CPT. Loving the flavour and all but after a few days my wick starts looking... Urrrggh.
> 
> ...



It is not that bad compared to the many poor American ejuices out there.


----------



## Hakhan (15/8/17)

two tanks of fanta grape on a ammit


----------



## OPium46 (16/8/17)

Hakhan said:


> two tanks of fanta grape on a ammit


 and you're okay vaping that? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (16/8/17)

Hakhan said:


> two tanks of fanta grape on a ammit


Holy smokes my man, I hope you're joking because that looks down right poisonous. Seriously, I would not put that in my body.
A darker wick because of the sugar, sure. That after 2 tanks can't be healthy


----------



## Hakhan (16/8/17)

TheV said:


> Holy smokes my man, I hope you're joking because that looks down right poisonous. Seriously, I would not put that in my body.
> A darker wick because of the sugar, sure. That after 2 tanks 96d





TheV said:


> Holy smokes my man, I hope you're joking because that looks down right poisonous. Seriously, I would not put that in my body.
> A darker wick because of the sugar, sure. That after 2 tanks can't be healthy


got a funny taste and rewicked


----------



## Hakhan (16/8/17)

OPium46 said:


> and you're okay vaping that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


hell no


----------



## Hakhan (16/8/17)

OPium46 said:


> and you're okay vaping that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Just an indication of how much sugar some juices contain


----------



## kev mac (17/8/17)

Stillwaters said:


> My wick also gets dark when using Frosteez. I would think this is the result of flavours they use and not cause for concern
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I get this when using the savory and sweet ,high v.g.type desert juice.On many review videos they sometimes call them "coil killers".I will clean or replace the coils as needed,usually a hot burn water dunk does it.


----------

